# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  طلبة البتراء يعتصمون احتجاجا على زيادة رسوم التسجيل وفرض بدل مواصلات

## L A R A

نفذ العشرات من طلبة الدراسة المسائية في جامعة البتراء الخاصة الان اعتصاما امام مبنى رئاسة الجامعة احتجاجا على زيادة رسوم التسجيل التي اقرتها ادارة الجامعة مؤخرا بجانب فرض بدل رسوم مواصلات على جميع الطلبة سواء استخدموا مواصلات الجامعة ام لم يستخدموها وذلك بمعادلة تضمنت زيادة لهذه الرسوم ايضا.

واكد عدد من الطلبة ان هذه القرارات تحمل الطلبة اعباء مالية لا يستطيون تحملها وان معظمهم يستخدمون مركباتهم للوصول الى الجامعة وليسوا بحاجة الى الاشتراك مع مواصلات الجامعة ..حيث بلغ الارتفاع في رسوم التسجيل من 150 الى 300 دينار تدفع في بداية كل فصل بجانب رفع بدل المواصلات من 50 الى 150 دينار وفرضها على جميع الطلبة بجانب رفع رسوم الساعات للطلبة الجدد.

ورفض رئيس الجامعة الدكتور عدنان بدران مقابلة ممثلين عن الطلبة المعتصمين ما حدى بالطلبة الى الاستمرار بالاعتصام لحين تجاوب ادارة الجامعة مع مطالبهم وقرروا تشكيل لجنة لمتابعة الموضوع مع الادارة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع حلو 

مشكورة يا lara 

الله يكون بعون طلبة الجامعه واهلم

----------

